# OFFICIAL Tesla Solar Roof thread



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

A very interesting video on the cost of going solar with Tesla's recently unveiled solar roof option. Enjoy


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

I do worry that Elon says it has more insulation value. The insulation value of one's foof tiles is almost never an issue. Most roof's are vented below the tiles, and certainly should be vented for solar tiles since heat degrades their performance. So the insulation value buys nothing.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> A very interesting video on the cost of going solar with Tesla's recently unveiled solar roof option. Enjoy


His 20k replacement cost of an asphalt roof seems way to high. I have a large roof and was quoted $10k (Including removal). I would love the solar roof but I can't imagine that they would come even close in cost.

They have to remove the shingles that are on (2 layers in my case) and then install the glass shingles and wiring. I will eventually get an estimate on it but my first guess is an easy $40k. I will advise when I get a proper quote.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

Steve C said:


> His 20k replacement cost of an asphalt roof seems way to high. I have a large roof and was quoted $10k (Including removal). I would love the solar roof but I can't imagine that they would come even close in cost.
> 
> They have to remove the shingles that are on (2 layers in my case) and then install the glass shingles and wiring. I will eventually get an estimate on it but my first guess is an easy $40k. I will advise when I get a proper quote.


I fear you're right. I recall very clearly that leading up to the event, Elon said it would be in line with a standard roof replacement, "when you factor in the savings on electrical." Then at the actual event at Universal Studios, he dropped the "factoring in variable". I was ecstatic being that I need a new roof very soon. Time will tell.....


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I don't think Elon's idea of a standard roof is an asphalt shingle roof, but a shake or tile roof.
Not much (short of a blue tarp with a few bricks to keep it in place) is going to beat the price of an asphalt shingle roof.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> I don't think Elon's idea of a standard roof is an asphalt shingle roof, but a shake or tile roof.
> Not much (short of a blue tarp with a few bricks to keep it in place) is going to beat the price of an asphalt shingle roof.


Yes. I think his idea of a standard roof are those clay tiles that are very popular in California.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems from some Youtuber that the clay tiles are cheaper than asphalt. I will try to find the link.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Badback said:


> Seems from some Youtuber that the clay tiles are cheaper than asphalt. I will try to find the link.


Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Might be a California incentive thing? In my neck of the woods you almost never see tile roofs. Maybe its a cold/snow thing? Everyone is Asphalt or steel if you want the 25-50 year life on it. We've half been thinking on building a house in the next 5 years and will probably consider a solar roof heavily or a lot of solar panels. Will most likely optimize the home to suit the roof/panels. Figure a bungalow with bigger footprint would suit the setup much better then a 2 or 3 story place like I've got now with a tiny roof.


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Steve C said:


> View attachment 909
> 
> 
> Doesn't make sense to me.


Thanks for finding it. I also thought that he had it wrong. I can't imagine that the clay tiles are so cheap. And, it can't be easier to install tiles than shingles. So, go figure!


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> In my neck of the woods you almost never see tile roofs. Maybe its a cold/snow thing?


Yes, nobody sane puts clay tiles on a roof that gets significant snow.



Brian_North said:


> Figure a bungalow with bigger footprint would suit the setup much better then a 2 or 3 story place like I've got now with a tiny roof.


Maybe. 2 story houses have a lot of advantages, and a steep roof necessary to shed snow, makes a nice place for solar panels. Get a competent analysis done before investing lots of money. My house has an 860 ft² footprint (1.5 story cape), and a 45° roof, solar PV for the whole house plus one electric car would only occupy half the roof. The main trick is to keep that roof SIMPLE; no skylights, no multiple gables, as few penetrations as you can manage (and those on the North side).

Thank you kindly.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Topher said:


> Yes, nobody sane puts clay tiles on a roof that gets significant snow.
> 
> Maybe. 2 story houses have a lot of advantages, and a steep roof necessary to shed snow, makes a nice place for solar panels. Get a competent analysis done before investing lots of money. My house has an 860 ft² footprint (1.5 story cape), and a 45° roof, solar PV for the whole house plus one electric car would only occupy half the roof. The main trick is to keep that roof SIMPLE; no skylights, no multiple gables, as few penetrations as you can manage (and those on the North side).
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Makes sense. Can probably calculate it with the snow melting capabilities of the solar tiles Elon was talking about and how much it takes away. It is years away so I'd be starting at square1 with solar in mind. Would want to be as off grid as possible.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Topher said:


> Yes, nobody sane puts clay tiles on a roof that gets significant snow.
> 
> Maybe. 2 story houses have a lot of advantages, and a steep roof necessary to shed snow, makes a nice place for solar panels. Get a competent analysis done before investing lots of money. My house has an 860 ft² footprint (1.5 story cape), and a 45° roof, solar PV for the whole house plus one electric car would only occupy half the roof. The main trick is to keep that roof SIMPLE; no skylights, no multiple gables, as few penetrations as you can manage (and those on the North side).
> 
> Thank you kindly.


The problem with your solution is that SIMPLE is PLAIN. The whole reason for solar shingles is so you can still have a beautiful roof line and still generate power.

If you are using solar panels, then a simple rood is obviously preferred but also not as attractive.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Steve C said:


> The problem with your solution is that SIMPLE is PLAIN. The whole reason for solar shingles is so you can still have a beautiful roof line and still generate power. If you are using solar panels, then a simple rood is obviously preferred but also not as attractive.


The problem with a complicated roof is that it makes you look stupid. It doesn't matter if you have regular panels or solar shingles, if they are in the shade of your roof-line, they aren't producing. Complicated roof-lines are also a great way of increasing the initial price of the house while not making it any better; the stupidity of 'fashion' applied to something that should last centuries, but will be need to replaced in 30 because of that.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Topher said:


> The problem with a complicated roof is that it makes you look stupid. It doesn't matter if you have regular panels or solar shingles, if they are in the shade of your roof-line, they aren't producing. Complicated roof-lines are also a great way of increasing the initial price of the house while not making it any better; the stupidity of 'fashion' applied to something that should last centuries, but will be need to replaced in 30 because of that.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


You're right. This house looks totally stupid.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Makes sense. Can probably calculate it with the snow melting capabilities of the solar tiles Elon was talking about and how much it takes away. It is years away so I'd be starting at square1 with solar in mind. Would want to be as off grid as possible.


A properly done PV system should have no trouble with shedding snow, even without Elon's heating tiles. Tilt it appropriately, give the snow somewhere to go, you are all set. [I did the calculations, melting all the snow of your solar tiles, takes 3-4 days of all the energy they produce (from you batteries obviously) so that requires a larger battery system. Fortunately, it is unlikely that you would need to melt all the snow, melt a little of it and the rest slides off the roof.

Off-grid is a great way to go if you are looking for cheap land. Around here you can buy 10 times the acreage if it isn't near the grid. Of course, that means you have to have a_ need_ for 10 times the acreage, but there are plenty of ways of turning land into greater global sustainability.

On the other hand, if you are already close to the grid, connecting to it, makes things a lot cheaper without really restricting your ability to be as green as you want. Offsetting peak electricity times with solar, and taking it back at night when demand is low, helps your neighbors as well as yourself.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Makes sense. Can probably calculate it with the snow melting capabilities of the solar tiles Elon was talking about and how much it takes away. It is years away so I'd be starting at square1 with solar in mind. Would want to be as off grid as possible.


What @Topher would like your house to look like is this.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Steve C said:


> You're right. This house looks totally stupid.
> 
> View attachment 911


Exactly what I was talking about. Thank you for that great example.

If we assume that this is the South face, there is NO place on that roof, big enough for even solar tiles, that gets even half sun.

Or, look at the center triple gable. That gains exactly zero living space, increases the potential leaks locations by at least 40 linear feet that I can see, has numerous places where snow will accumulate leading to potential ice dams. Neither the builder nor the architect (if it had one) expect this house to last more than 50 years.

My architect associates refer to this as "more money than taste." to which I add, "more money than brains."

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Topher said:


> Exactly what I was talking about. Thank you for that great example.
> 
> If we assume that this is the South face, there is NO place on that roof, big enough for even solar tiles, that gets even half sun.
> 
> ...


Sometimes it isn't about living space but aesthetics. Sometimes you want your residence to make you smile when you pull in the driveway. That's all I am saying. Fortunately I don't have your architect.

That house is perfect for Solar shingles. It won't get as much energy as a boring roof, but it would make me smile.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Here is what I am _actually_ talking about:









(Please forgive the uncompleted state, I get invites when you can still see the bones)

This house probably cost less than that first ugly monstrosity @Steve C posted. It is in snow country, but could be heated for about $200 per year since it is a Passivhaus. The entire volume under that roof is used, including a loft and cathedral ceiling looking out at the view. Covering the South side with PV panels would net about 5 times the total electrical usage (including heat) of the house (the house and outbuildings will net-positive on Carbon). There are zero places where the heavy snowfall the area gets, will get caught up and damage the house, in fact the snow will probably shed about an hour after the first sun hits it. No heated solar tiles needed. The builder of this house is so confident about its performance, that he pays the first 5 years of heating costs.

Although the house is pretty, the real beauty is in the surroundings. You can sit on that porch and look out at what you protecting by building like this.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Steve C said:


> Sometimes it isn't about living space but aesthetics.


In which case that house fails as well. It is hideous.



> That house is perfect for Solar shingles. It won't get as much energy as a boring roof, but it would make me smile.


It would make me_ laugh_. You would go broke putting solar tiles on that roof, and it wouldn't produce much energy at all.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Topher said:


> Here is what I am _actually_ talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To each their own. I don't think the first house was ugly myself, but like I said, to each their own.

It's difficult to tell what this will look like when complete but I'm sure it will be attractive. At this point it's very similar to a barn.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Steve C said:


> It's difficult to tell what this will look like when complete but I'm sure it will be attractive.


Yeah, sorry, I will try to get a better picture next time I am in the area. I was trying to find an example from houses I am aware of the energy consumption of, and which were roughly the same price range as your first picture.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

Topher said:


> Yeah, sorry, I will try to get a better picture next time I am in the area. I was trying to find an example from houses I am aware of the energy consumption of, and which were roughly the same price range as your first picture.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


For the life of me I'm trying to figure out your argument.

If you are talking about solar panels, then sure, your barn roof works perfect.

If you already have a beautiful home (or are building one) with some architecture built into the roof line, then the solar shingles are the way to go.

The new leaf is coming with much higher range. I think it might be more your style.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, what this thread is illustrating very clearly is that we seem to be able to align more easily on how good looking a _car_ is (case in point: our beautiful Model ≡!) rather than on what makes a _house_ aesthetically pleasing!  I for one do love the looks of the one @Steve included in his post #15... while I can also see that, as far as a base for effective solar energy generation, @Topher 's example in #20 is probably unbeatable...
Now, as to whether or not you can actually combine looks & effectiveness to each person's liking according to personal taste, from the little I've seen, I feel this may be possible more than ever before with some of the new, ingenuous solutions developed by T≡SLA/Solar City... So call your nearest T≡SLA representative and figure out what works best for you... 
As for me, I'd take joy in going to sleep knowing that I'll wake up in the morning one day closer to the next reveal and, even more potent, to the delivery of Midnight S≡R≡NITY!


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

A home, like a car is an extension of its owner's wants, needs, and desires. Arguing over what is and what isn't right for any given situation is futile and just breeds contempt.

For me, we have one more move in us I think. Once the kids are on their own and out of the house (about three more years), we will be looking to relocate. My plan is to get a large tract of land (10 acres minimum) and build a small home on it, complete with Tesla Solar Roof Shingles, a couple of PowerWall 2 for storage and put my Tesla (hopefully two at some point) in the garage.

Might not work for others but its what we will want. Others may do as they see fit and more power to them. Variety is the spice of life! Let's all just chill a little, revel in our family and friends and not get bent out of shape because someone else's needs and wants are different then our own.

Dan


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

InElonWeTrust said:


> A very interesting video on the cost of going solar with Tesla's recently unveiled solar roof option. Enjoy


Interestingly, last night we had a power outage in my neighborhood and all I could think was how much I wish I had my solar roof and power wall. Made for a very cold night without heat. Has anyone heard of any recent updates on these two products? I know I gave my info to the Solar City reps at Home Depot a few weeks back, but nothing yet.


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

InElonWeTrust said:


> Interestingly, last night we had a power outage in my neighborhood and all I could think was how much I wish I had my solar roof and power wall. Made for a very cold night without heat. Has anyone heard of any recent updates on these two products? I know I gave my info to the Solar City reps at Home Depot a few weeks back, but nothing yet.


 I recall him saying something like rolling it out 2nd quarter..... and then a new roof tile every few months. Maybe someone with a better memory can recall.


----------



## scmaxwell99 (Apr 17, 2017)

Well it looks like I will be in need of a new roof by years end. I currently live in the south and of course we have asphalt shingle roofs here. Due to unforeseen issued by the builder. It looks like I will be replacing the shingles and doing some roof repairs. I am just waiting on Tesla to contact me about my interest in their solar roof tiles. I figured instead of putting up solar panels like my original plan was. I would try what Elon said and when it's time to replace the shingles, go ahead and replace it with this new solar product. I am also planning on putting the Solar or Tek Shield under the roof to help keep the radiant heat down. Possibly adding a solar roof attic fan. Trying to capture 30% of the cost of cooling the house. On top of this replacing an aging 10+year heat pump. All this to drive my energy usage down to get the most out of the solar system. Whenever I can get this project off the ground. I will try to post pictures of the process and the final product.


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

scmaxwell99 said:


> Well it looks like I will be in need of a new roof by years end. I currently live in the south and of course we have asphalt shingle roofs here. Due to unforeseen issued by the builder. It looks like I will be replacing the shingles and doing some roof repairs. I am just waiting on Tesla to contact me about my interest in their solar roof tiles. I figured instead of putting up solar panels like my original plan was. I would try what Elon said and when it's time to replace the shingles, go ahead and replace it with this new solar product. I am also planning on putting the Solar or Tek Shield under the roof to help keep the radiant heat down. Possibly adding a solar roof attic fan. Trying to capture 30% of the cost of cooling the house. On top of this replacing an aging 10+year heat pump. All this to drive my energy usage down to get the most out of the solar system. Whenever I can get this project off the ground. I will try to post pictures of the process and the final product.


Looking forward to hearing about the process


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

A little off topic... Lately I've been dreaming about having a tiny house with a Tesla solar roof system, towed by a Model X that costs twice as much. Hopefully the system can power up the entire house as well as fully charge the car. And maybe there's a way to supply yourself with clean water by using rain or a local stream as a source. The idea of having the freedom to move around while living sustainably intrigues me. I wonder if this is possible today.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

I think it will depend on how many miles you want to tow your "little house" therefore how much energy you need to generate from the solar to put into the battery of the Model X, also what size roof you will have to generate, and what climate you will live in... etc etc... Good luck!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> The idea of having the freedom to move around while living sustainably intrigues me. I wonder if this is possible today.


There are several YouTube channels dedicated to people living out of their cars. Many of them perform minor conversions to be more comfortable. They can certainly give you ideas. Not quite to the extent that you're describing though.

There are also lots of videos talking about using solar panels with an RV - that might be a bit closer to what you're thinking about. I'd start there, just to get an idea of what's possible with current technology. I think what you'll find is that solar panels won't generate enough juice to sustain your lifestyle, unless you mostly sit around doing nothing. 

I'd be less concerned about the source of water. Public water is fine and quite sustainable, and it's safer and tastes MUCH better. I grew up without "city water", and I'll be quite happy if I never have to drink cistern water again. The only thing worse was the well water that my one neighbor had.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Safe Daddy Driver said:


> I wonder if this is possible today.


As has been mentioned it depends a lot on what you want to do. However, something small enough to be towed by a model X on public roads isn't going to have a lot of space for solar panels, in the configuration in which it is towed. So, you will probably need some system of expanding the square footage once the house is parked. Not impossible, just a design challenge. There was a local solar dealer who used to travel around with a trailer with enough solar to power a house, to expos and such. 16 panels on a small trailer. It would be a fun project, I think. Let me know if you want help.



garsh said:


> Public water is fine and quite sustainable


Depends on where you are talking about. Chicago gets its public water from Lake Michigan, pretty sure that's sustainable. Phoenix on the other hand are importing water at huge energy cost, and salting it in the process, at the same time as dropping their aquifers by feet per year. Definitely not sustainable. The vast majority of places aren't replacing aquifer water adequately, and many are pulling from non-renewable sources.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It's happening! Time to make your roofs power-generating... and pretty!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862257432600489984


----------



## scmaxwell99 (Apr 17, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> It's happening! Time to make your roofs power-generating... and pretty!
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862257432600489984


Awesome. Looking forward to placing an order soon for mine. Just waiting for the site to give me more details.


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

This is exciting stuff. Surprised it isn't getting more press. Perhaps when pricing is released it will get more buzz.

Dan


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> This is exciting stuff. Surprised it isn't getting more press. Perhaps when pricing is released it will get more buzz.
> 
> Dan


Elon's orig tweet (some time after midnight west coast) said details would be released in about 10 hours... so sometime this morning buzz should blow up (this after the stock went up significantly yesterday)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Elon overnight tweets/replies

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862214675039010816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862215874186428416

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862216356258758662


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Excited! Hope they meet the pricepoint Elon projected and that they will be available in Canada soon. Have two roofs to do in the next few years. Cottage would just sit and feed the grid 9 months a year. I think this is potentially as big as the car business if they do it right.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds awesome, just be prepared for the cost, this is not going to be a "cheap" asphalt shingle roof. I'm fully expecting to see $50K+ USD for this


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

Ouch! That's more than the cost of the Model 3's median price. Not giving that up for a new roof.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Details are out. $21.85 US per square foot, "infinity warranty"

https://www.tesla.com/solarroof


----------



## Dan Detweiler (Apr 8, 2016)

TrevP said:


> Details are out. $21.85 US per square foot, "infinity warranty"
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/solarroof


Put in my information for my small 1500 square foot house. Ended up suggesting 60% roof coverage (due to chimneys, unusable space, etc). This is accomplished by only 60% of the tiles having solar cells in them, the rest are just identical looking blanks. Cost of roof would be about $65,000. They also suggested two Powerwalls so full system would be about $77,000. I know that this includes an infinity warranty as Trev mentioned above. Also included is removal of old roof, installation, and carting off of old materials. I think that this would supply enough electricity for my home to go completely off grid. They project a 30 year net cost of $16,600 when factoring in energy savings based on my area's electrical costs as well as federal tax credits of almost $30,000.

It will be very interesting to see how this pans out over the next few years. Personally I don't see it being very viable as a retrofit or replacement roof. I would see it more of an option on new construction. We could then customize the roof angle and site location to maximize benefit of solar.

Dan


----------



## $ Trillion Musk (Nov 5, 2016)

For my house, I calculated $28.82 US per sqft (996 total estimate) including cost of roof, cost of powerwall, minus $10,900 tax credit. This excludes net earnings over 30 years. 

Quite reasonable, but I just installed a new roof 4 years ago. Bummer!

Looking forward to more affordable pricing for solar panels that install on top of an existing roof. Any clue when Tesla will release this?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Consider this if you live in a region with falling cannonballs... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862392836993560580
Now with a comparison with traditional roof tiles... 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/862394764460605440


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

The calculator on their website is a bit screwy. It tells me I can have 70% of my roof covered with solar, but it is a gable roof facing almost due South, which means 50% of it is always in shade. No indication it knows this. That max 70% seems to be hard coded, not actually checking your roof for chimneys etc. The price varies quite a bit (as it should) depending on percentage of solar, $17,700 for 10%, $41,000 for 70%. Cost is significantly more than my (metal) roof plus regular solar. Not a lot of information about actual kW, or anything else a solar installer would tell you. Asks for your current bill, but no indication of what it uses for price per kWh. Nor opportunity to adjust (say for impending addition of an EV, hint hint) by kWh.

I will look in more depth later.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Dan Detweiler said:


> Ended up suggesting 60% roof coverage (due to chimneys, unusable space, etc).


Note that Tesla is making use of Google's Project Sunroof to provide roof coverage estimates, and Project Sunroof only works for some very small, specific parts of the US. I think the rest of us are just getting a "guess". I was also told 60%, even though my roof is very basic.

To see if you live in an area that Project Sunroof actually covers, enter your address at that website.


----------



## Daliman (Apr 20, 2016)

Gulp this is a big up front investment. Will need more info and a lot of number crunching to see if it is justified. Will likely wait a few years as the costs will drop. Has anyone got the calculator to work in Canada.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Daliman said:


> Gulp this is a big up front investment. Will need more info and a lot of number crunching to see if it is justified. Will likely wait a few years as the costs will drop. Has anyone got the calculator to work in Canada.


Doesn't work in Canada as it relies on the Google sunmap thing which they haven't done for us yet. Don't forget to factor in the 30% Tesla exchange rate tax for us. Not sure if we get any rebates though, maybe @Tom Bodera can chime in on that?


----------



## Todd Harrison (Aug 20, 2016)

I think like allot of others I saw this as a money maker, I will wait to make a decision until someone runs the numbers for a southern ontario medium sized house. I need a roof within the next 2 years so not allot of time if it turns out to be hugely popular but judging by the comments on the electrek article I doubt it will take off like the model 3 unless there is a price drop. I was prepared for a big sticker price but thought there would be a bigger reward for the expenditure.


----------



## Gabzqc (Oct 15, 2016)

Interesting to note the specs at the bottom of the page state Pitch angle could be up to 90'... this opens up some interesting side facade ideas for countries with low level sunlight in the winter months...


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

The Solar Roof is amazing, although with the turn away from Solar City's original business model of being able to install Solar without any $ upfront, I fear this roof will be only an option for those with lots of cash lying around and/or who have lots of equity to pull out of their home. Also, the 30 year ROI is going to scare many away who do not know if they will remain in their house for so long.

Those are my concerns anyways. I actually need a new roof and would love to have the Solar Roof, but I have no equity to pull out of my house and also do not know if I'll be in this house for 30 years.

Tesla's Solar Roof Faq says that they will be offering financing for the Solar Roof towards the end of 2017. I'm curious to see how they plan to do that. With the effort and cost involved with installing/removing a solar roof, you would think that they would have to require a second mortgage, otherwise default would require repossession of the roof which seems like it would be a nightmare, not to mention not cost effective.

Despite these concerns and the likely reality that I will not be able to afford the Solar Roof, I went ahead and made my reservation, if only so I can log-in 5 times a day to my Tesla Account to see this:


----------



## scmaxwell99 (Apr 17, 2017)

Well since the site went live yesterday. I went ahead and put my reservation down for my solar roof and powerwall2. Guess I will know more in a few months when they start to ramp up production of the tiles and start getting the installations going.


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

Curious, I just logged on Tesla again, and this time the estimator asks for new information, including the number of floors in the house and square footage. Based on this additional information, it changed the recommendation from what it was when I ordered last night from 50% active tiles to 60% active tiles.


----------



## scmaxwell99 (Apr 17, 2017)

Did the website mention how much the tiles are supposed to generate? I get the recommended amount of solar to get the best output. The site doesn't say if it would be a 12KW system or anything useful like that.

Also I think it would be nice that if someone reserves or puts in an order for one of these roofs. They could get bumped up on the model 3. I mean technically I would be a tesla owner of both a powerwall 2 and roof. Just wishful thinking I am sure.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

TE3LA said:


> I fear this roof will be only an option for those with lots of cash lying around and/or who have lots of equity to pull out of their home.


There are a number of banks which do solar loans, based on the equity of the panels, rather than your house. The limiting factor in who can get these is credit score not equity.



TE3LA said:


> Also, the 30 year ROI is going to scare many away who do not know if they will remain in their house for so long.


Solar does add to the selling price of the house, so ROI shouldn't be a concern (some reports say it increase _more_ than the value of the installation itself (which I find hard to believe)). Only concern is what your neighborhood will support in the way of property values.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

garsh said:


> To see if you live in an area that Project Sunroof actually covers, enter your address at that website.


It would be nice if the Tesla website mentioned this. Better no information than* wrong* information.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## TE3LA (Apr 3, 2016)

TE3LA said:


> Curious, I just logged on Tesla again, and this time the estimator asks for new information, including the number of floors in the house and square footage. Based on this additional information, it changed the recommendation from what it was when I ordered last night from 50% active tiles to 60% active tiles.


...and now that option for adding floors/sq. footage is missing from the calculator. Seems they are working out kinks...


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

No rebates in Ontario. We have the Microfit Program which could be applied to the solar roof but it uses it's own meter. Microfit also cannot be used as backup power since it ties to the grid directly.

As for the angles of the roof's. The cell should be the same angle as the latitude (unless Tesla did some really interesting refractive stuff with the glass). In Southern Ontario the ideal all year angle is 30 Deg. Shallower angles like 15-20 Deg mean more generation in the summer but less in the winter. In the event that you are going off grid with a battery this is not great.



TrevP said:


> Doesn't work in Canada as it relies on the Google sunmap thing which they haven't done for us yet. Don't forget to factor in the 30% Tesla exchange rate tax for us. Not sure if we get any rebates though, maybe @Tom Bodera can chime in on that?


----------



## Topher (May 11, 2016)

Tom Bodera said:


> As for the angles of the roof's. The cell should be the same angle as the latitude (unless Tesla did some really interesting refractive stuff with the glass). In Southern Ontario the ideal all year angle is 30 Deg.


Isn't Ontario above 40°N?

While the tilt = latitude is a reasonable rule of thumb, it probably doesn't pay to tilt panels on your existing roof. If you are building a _new_ roof, get a *proper analysis* done to find the optimal tilt angle.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes. you are correct. Southern Ontario is 40 Deg.



Topher said:


> Isn't Ontario above 40°N?
> 
> While the tilt = latitude is a reasonable rule of thumb, it probably doesn't pay to tilt panels on your existing roof. If you are building a _new_ roof, get a *proper analysis* done to find the optimal tilt angle.
> 
> Thank you kindly.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I had a few phone calls with the solarcity folks this week, mostly because I was very interested in financing options on the tesla solar roof, and neither web sites had details of that. I requested more info on the announcement day so I could ask. In the meantime we found out (I forget where) that that may come toward the end of the year. I told them to keep me on the list. Normally I don't like to be hounded by sales calls, but Tesla is welcome to call me as often as they like 

My asphalt roof has portions that are probably 40-50 years old, and a few small leaks. I looked into solar a few years ago, and even then impressed with the low final cost, but of course it would require a full new roof fist, which I can't afford. For years I said it was stupid to just cover a roof (with something somewhat ugly no less), and they should just make the panels the roof. 

I know these will always be much more expensive than asphalt, but in the long run they do have the potential to be free. SolarCity has several financing options on their standard solar roofs, and I hope they do bring these to the tesla solar roofs, in a year or three by the time my need for replacement becomes more dire. I don't mind paying them for the energy, if it gives me a low cost roof, and also gives me a nerdy way to gas up my Model 3.


----------

